# Landrys Seafood seasoning, where to buy?



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I noticed a lot of folks are using Landrys seasoning, is this made by the Landrys seafood chain in Kemah or is it a national brand. Cant find at Krogers in Baytown, any info would help.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> I noticed a lot of folks are using Landrys seasoning, is this made by the Landrys seafood chain in Kemah or is it a national brand. Cant find at Krogers in Baytown, any info would help.


Where did you notice folks using Landys Seasoning? Are you sure it's not Lawry's?


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Try Striedel's. Hand mixed by an old German sausage guy just outside of Cuero. It is awesome on everything - pork butt, brisquit, ribs, eggs, veggies, burgers, etc.

They also make a different blend for seafood.

Phone # is 361-275-5621


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought I had seen it on some post about red fish on the half shell 5 to 6 months ago, guess not. Used Tony's last night, and it was great, thanx.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Landry's restaurant group is huge. They probably have 30 different restaurants with over 1 billion in sales. Never seen a seasoning blend though.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

fangard said:


> Landry's restaurant group is huge. They probably have 30 different restaurants with over 1 billion in sales. Never seen a seasoning blend though.


I think I saw a light go off over Tilman's head.

"Why not take that seasoning we buy from Sysco...package it and call it our secret spice???"

"Genius!"


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Angler2407 said:


> I think I saw a light go off over Tilman's head.
> 
> "Why not take that seasoning we buy from Sysco...package it and call it our secret spice???"
> 
> "Genius!"


Not Sysco. He will wait for some spice company to go under so he can buy it at 10 cents on the dollar...then he will make his spice rubs. That is much more his style.

Will give him credit. He is one rich man. Check out his house in River Oaks on HCAD. 5 acre lot. If I am not mistaken, most expensive residential real estate in Houston. His pool house is bigger than my home.

My wife works for Pappas, so for obvious reasons(beside the lousy food) we don't eat there. Landry's also bought a couple of my cousin's restaurants, and don't go to those anymore either.


----------

